# 14K Solid Gold Bulova



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think this is a bit dodgy this one it,s marked quartz under the date window and sellers not showing any pics of the movement sorry I cant put a link in but I dont know how to do that yet Item No 350375847810


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is strange there were 4 bidders on this just now with bids up to Â£131 now there are only two bids for Â£28 must be because I ask the seller to show us a pic of the movement. :derisive:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just had a snotty response from the seller about the movement pics I asked for, he told me it had it,s original quartz movement in it, I pointed out the watch was marked M6 the date code for 1966 and also quartz movements were not made in 1966 I see there are 3 bids now up to Â£129 some sucker is going to buy a real duffer here it,s even got the wrong set of hands on it I,ll keep you posted.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well it sold for $340 well over it,s scrap gold content value, what a piece of junk someone has bought there.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol hmmm not good.


----------

